
The New Workplace Is Agile, and Nonstop - rch
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/25/technology/the-new-workplace-is-agile-and-nonstop-can-you-keep-up.html
======
beguiledfoil
Excited to see the worst parts of agile (aka the parts you can use to
interrupt the hard work of planning and research) ruin projects outside of
tech.

